# What are some websites where you can purchase adult tortoises?



## Ramirezm2 (Aug 1, 2019)

Im not too sure if this post would follow in this category but I was curious if there are some other classified sites where people list tortoises for sale? I go on Fuana, Facebook, and kingsnake quite often but are there any other sites like these? I’ve been trying to get my hands on certain adult species but have not had any luck  any recommendations would be great!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 1, 2019)

What species are you looking for? Some breeders have adults available for sale that they post on their own websites (Arizona Tortoise Compound is one). I'm only familiar with the particular classifieds websites that you mentioned, so my only recommendation would be to reach out to individual breeders to see if they have any surplus, or might know someone who has what you want.


----------



## dmilam (Aug 1, 2019)

I waited three months but I bought my Greek hatchling from Craigslist. Parent bought it for his 8 year old son. Son wasn’t interested, I got a great deal and tortoise is in a safe place with proper setup.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Aug 1, 2019)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> What species are you looking for? Some breeders have adults available for sale that they post on their own websites (Arizona Tortoise Compound is one). I'm only familiar with the particular classifieds websites that you mentioned, so my only recommendation would be to reach out to individual breeders to see if they have any surplus, or might know someone who has what you want.


Okay. Thanks for the info! I have contacted some breeders and even tried talking to venders at expos. I wasn’t too sure if there were any other sites out there. I am looking for adult female Golden greeks and just started my search on adult cherryheads.


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 1, 2019)

Ramirezm2 said:


> Okay. Thanks for the info! I have contacted some breeders and even tried talking to venders at expos. I wasn’t too sure if there were any other sites out there. I am looking for adult female Golden greeks and just started my search on adult cherryheads.


The Greeks are few and far between as adults, I rarely see them available. I'm into Greeks too but starting all my subspecies breeding groups as hatchlings to raise myself. Try Tortstork (Randy Betz) and Garden State Tortoise (Chris Leone). They both have posted adult Mesopotamians for sale a short while ago. They have and breed the Jordan locale and the Bodenheimer's Floweri.

There's a breeder in Florida, Southern Reptiles (Ryan Steward) who specializes in Cherryheads and he may be able to help in your search for that species.

Good luck!


----------



## ZEROPILOT (Aug 1, 2019)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> The Greeks are few and far between as adults, I rarely see them available. I'm into Greeks too but starting all my subspecies breeding groups as hatchlings to raise myself. Try Tortstork (Randy Betz) and Garden State Tortoise (Chris Leone). They both have posted adult Mesopotamians for sale a short while ago. They have and breed the Jordan locale and the Bodenheimer's Floweri.
> 
> There's a breeder in Florida, Southern Reptiles (Ryan Steward) who specializes in Cherryheads and he may be able to help in your search for that species.
> 
> Good luck!


I would also recommend SOUTHERN REPTILES


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Aug 2, 2019)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> The Greeks are few and far between as adults, I rarely see them available. I'm into Greeks too but starting all my subspecies breeding groups as hatchlings to raise myself. Try Tortstork (Randy Betz) and Garden State Tortoise (Chris Leone). They both have posted adult Mesopotamians for sale a short while ago. They have and breed the Jordan locale and the Bodenheimer's Floweri.
> 
> There's a breeder in Florida, Southern Reptiles (Ryan Steward) who specializes in Cherryheads and he may be able to help in your search for that species.
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah I may have to go that route until I get lucky and find some. I do have a 2.1 group (female is in separate enclosure) and the female laid a clutch of infertile eggs this year. I am guessing it was her first time laying eggs. I’m hoping next year to have some fertile ones. I recently read over your website and was definitely educational!

I have seen Ryan steward make a ton of posts on different facebook groups so I’ll definitely contact him. I have tried tortstork, Arizona Tortoise Compound, and other breeders but I’ll try garden state tortoise as well.

Thanks so much for all the recommendations. They were very helpful.


----------



## jsheffield (Aug 2, 2019)

I had a good experience with Redfoot Ranch.

Jamie


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Aug 2, 2019)

I have an adult male western hermann's, and a few adult male Burmese stars. [email protected] for further interest.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Aug 5, 2019)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> The Greeks are few and far between as adults, I rarely see them available. I'm into Greeks too but starting all my subspecies breeding groups as hatchlings to raise myself. Try Tortstork (Randy Betz) and Garden State Tortoise (Chris Leone). They both have posted adult Mesopotamians for sale a short while ago. They have and breed the Jordan locale and the Bodenheimer's Floweri.
> 
> There's a breeder in Florida, Southern Reptiles (Ryan Steward) who specializes in Cherryheads and he may be able to help in your search for that species.
> 
> Good luck!


I was able to buy a 2.1 pair from Garden State Tortoise!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Aug 20, 2019)

Ramirezm2 said:


> Okay. Thanks for the info! I have contacted some breeders and even tried talking to venders at expos. I wasn’t too sure if there were any other sites out there. I am looking for adult female Golden greeks and just started my search on adult cherryheads.


This listing just popped up on Fauna for some adult Mesopotamian tortoises, males and females. I do not know the seller and cannot vouch for them.

http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=699256


----------



## Pastel Tortie (Aug 27, 2019)

There is also a site called Morph Market. They've been selling snakes and lizards for a good while now. There aren't many turtles and tortoises listed there yet, but that may change. 

A number of bearded dragon breeders have signed up as Morph Market members recently because they were/are having problems with Facebook on their business pages.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Sep 17, 2019)

SweetGreekTorts said:


> This listing just popped up on Fauna for some adult Mesopotamian tortoises, males and females. I do not know the seller and cannot vouch for them.
> 
> http://www.faunaclassifieds.com/forums/showthread.php?t=699256


I actually contacted that seller the same day and all were unfortunately sold already


----------



## SweetGreekTorts (Sep 17, 2019)

Ramirezm2 said:


> I actually contacted that seller the same day and all were unfortunately sold already


Yeah, they do sell FAST once they are listed, unfortunately.


----------



## Tom (Sep 17, 2019)

I'd like to suggest Tyler and Sarah at tortoisesupply.com. Good people.


----------



## Ramirezm2 (Sep 17, 2019)

Tom said:


> I'd like to suggest Tyler and Sarah at tortoisesupply.com. Good people.


Yeah I will definitely see if they have any! I was able to find a few from known tortoise keepers. Golden Greeks are tough. There are so many subspecies.


----------

